
Q-learning plus Bayesian optimization for better learning - mccourt
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/154251615358/sigopt-for-ml-using-bayesian-optimization-for
======
mccourt
Bayesian optimization, I am familiar with, but Q-learning, not so much. If
anyone has good references on or introductions to Q-learning I would
appreciate it.

